# Levtanus learns terminology



## Levitanus (May 2, 2018)

Please help me and correct where I'm wrong here.
I tied to translate Russian terminology into English, want to learn it finally.

And I attempt to use this theme several times later)






Keep calm in the last) Just humor...


----------



## Levitanus (May 2, 2018)




----------



## synergy543 (May 2, 2018)

Levitanus, you might want to download some free theory books from archive.org to use for reference. There are so many though (too many), you need to know what to look for to find the needles in the haystack (Lovelock, Heacox, Prout, MacPherson, Goetschius, Eaglefield, are some good ones). 
One suggestion on form is Percy Goetschius's Larger Forms of Musical Composition
https://archive.org/details/largerformsofmus017479mbp
Also for simpler term references, you might get a copy of Rimsky-Kosakov's Harmony book in both English (I think you have to buy this) and Russian to compare translation of simple musical terms.


----------

